# I am just hitchhiking around the world....



## Korn (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi folks,

Im on my way. Passing the USA at the moment. Just arrived in Austin, TX after crossing whole Central America and South America (twice), making my way through the Darien Gap and doing the "Hitchhiking Sailing Boats"-stuff across the Atlantic. 

60.000 km hitchhiked since October. Around 500 random acts of kindness received. 190 pleasureful hours waiting for cars. I just wanna do a technical clear hitchhike around the world. I don´t give a shit about backpacking and visiting touristic spots. I am on the road and this is where i belong. Usually i cover long-distances of about 1500-5000 miles when i do the next stage. Without sleep, or with very less sleep.

Just wanna say: Im going to cross the US and Canada within the next couple of months (Austin-Denver-SanFran-Seattle-Yukon-Canada-New York-Philly-US Interior-Alaska-Dead Horse-hopefully towards Russia or Japan). I am happy to meet equal-minded-people. I am happy to talk about hitchhiking. I am open for any kind of encounters. I am especially looking for some trainhoppers. Sometimes i enjoy to have a home for a couple of days or weeks to rest. Being on the road for such a time is tireing, but you might know that. My route is long, i will definitely finish it. Any kind of support is welcome. It is the biggest challenge of my life.

I will cross the Pacific (somehow) beginning of next year and then continue going home through Russia, China, Iran....wherever. Once i stepped on the Asian continent, it will be easy.

Gotta invite you guys to read through my blog: http://warmroads.de/en/ This is what this forum is there for, not?  Would never have opened this Thread, but my friend Dawson forced me to do so. Why not. Could be worth.

I am either writing about my roadtrips or about hitchhiking related stuff. Not much more going on in my life. If you want an ordinary travel blog with stupid packing list and another 178 reasons to travel the world for free, this might be the wrong place. If you enjoy a good story from the road, you might have fun with me. However enjoy reading, im working hard on this project. But it is alot of fun!

Cheers,

Korn


----------



## Tude (Aug 9, 2015)

Very cool - and welcome!!! Love the concept of your goal btw. And I checked out your very cool blog. 

But hey keep in mind we have a large gathering of members here in the slabs in CA October1st - and it looks like a meeting of some great travelers there - I'm sure some great stories will be shared as well. Just an idea - but definitely your blog and stories - totally welcome!!!!!


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 9, 2015)

All the hitchhiking I did (u.s. And Mexico only), wore my thumbs to a nub. 

Safe travels to you.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome!

Travel safe and have fun!

Peace!


----------



## Kal (Aug 9, 2015)

Awesome and safe travels.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Aug 9, 2015)

Awesome! you sound like one hell of an adventurer, which is what I love to see!

On a different note, this thread isn't a news article or outside blog post so I'm going to remove that prefix. Welcome to the site! Glad to have you around.


----------



## bystander (Aug 9, 2015)

Looks like some great read dude keep up the good work!


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 9, 2015)

Korn said:


> Hi folks,
> Im on my way. Passing the USA at the moment. Just arrived in Austin, TX after crossing whole Central America and South America (twice), making my way through the Darien Gap and doing the "Hitchhiking Sailing Boats"-stuff across the Atlantic.
> Korn


A couple questions I have for you:
Do you save up money before heading out or make money along the way? And if you do, How do you make your money in third world countries? Have you gotten many donations from your site? Thanks


----------



## Korn (Aug 9, 2015)

iamwhatiam said:


> A couple questions I have for you:
> Do you save up money before heading out or make money along the way? And if you do, How do you make your money in third world countries? Have you gotten many donations from your site? Thanks



I worked a couple of years and did enough money to have saving for about 2 years. I am not working on the way. This would take to much time, which i don´t have. I am more focused on making a move. I wanna finish this expedition within the end of next year. If i work it takes much longer. Same with visiting touristic places, which i am not interested in.

But im going to make some Street Food in Canada. Just for fun, if we make money even better. 

I got donations, but it is not for me or my travels. Just for translating my blog. Another fellow hitchhiker is helping me and i don´t want him to do it for free. We are translating my travelstories part by part.


----------



## Peace (Aug 10, 2015)

Welcome- sounds like you're having an awesome time!
I'm down to meet up when/if you come to the NY/NJ area


----------



## Korn (Jun 16, 2016)

Btw. in Kazachztan at the Moment. Made it from New York to Dead Horse and now entering Iran to make my way back home. 

Around 90.000 km behind me. Recently did a 15 000 km run through China withing 3 weeks. Check the blog for more. 

https://warmroads.de/en/hitchhiking-15-000-km-through-china-15/


----------



## Sprouticus (Aug 8, 2016)

God i am such a loser


----------



## Korn (Sep 1, 2016)

https://warmroads.de/en/hitchhiking-around-the-world/

Done. 108.895km, 58 countries and 22 months expedition time. Not that big of a planet here. Lots of awesome places tho!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 3, 2016)

Damn man that's pretty epic, it seems like so many people are covering so many more miles than I did in my prime...


----------

